
Zfsd(8), the ZFS fault management daemon lands in FreeBSD - tachion
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-head/2016-May/087584.html
======
X86BSD
The last long missing piece finally dropped! I can't wait to kick the tires on
this! Many thanks and much gratitude to iXsystems and Spectralogic for working
on this, and submitting their hard work and effort on this into the base. Has
anyone tested this out yet, I would love to hear your experience!

